# Telnet Verbindung



## Pütz (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe noch nie etwas mit Telnet gemacht!

Heute habe ich gelesen, dass TELNET das gleiche wie eine CMD ist. (nur halt übers Netzwerk)
Stimmt das?

ich wollte dann probieren:

open 192.168.0.2

Dass kam die Fehlermeldng dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte.


Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Es ist schon richtig, Du koenntest Telnet mit CMD vergleichen. Telnet ist ein Programm zum Remote-Login. Jedoch kannst Du nicht einfach _telnet irgendeinrechner_ sagen und hast dann eine Shell. Auf dem anderen Rechner muss ein Telnet-Server laufen mit dem Telnet sich verbinden kann. Das gleiche wie Telnet (und noch mehr) kann uebrigens SSH, welches zusaetzlich den Vorteil bietet, dass die Verbindung verschluesselt ist sodass die Login-Daten nicht abgehoert werden koennen.
Telnet kann uebrigens auch dazu benutzt werden um mit beliebigen Servern zu kommunizieren, so kannst Du z.B. auch mit Telnet zu einem Webserver verbinden und dann dort die ueblichen HTTP-Befehle abschicken. Der Webserver gibt Dir dann, wie auch dem Browser, die gewuenschte Seite zurueck, jedoch siehst Du da, logischerweise, lediglich den HTML-Code und keine schoene, bunte Seite.


----------



## Pütz (27. Mai 2006)

aso!

Danke!

Hat sich geklärt!


----------

